# Chads always have straight/positive tilted eyebrows



## garfyld (Apr 10, 2020)

Eyebrows shape is really important. You can't be slayer with cuck eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 10, 2020)

yes here i am.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 10, 2020)

This has been established


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 10, 2020)

hikjlmno
this is an IQ test


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 10, 2020)

Who even has negatively tilted eyebrows? No shit chad doesn’t have them I barely ever see anyone with them


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 10, 2020)

I know
That's why I have slightly positive tilted


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 10, 2020)

Its because of the structure of their supraorbital rim and brow bone. That's what gives them a positive tilt in their eyerbrows. Thankfully, eyebrow correction is easy with endoscopic brow lift and even supraorbital rim implants.


----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 10, 2020)

Groundbreaking discovery bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Brad Pitt have them and they are ideal


----------



## garfyld (Apr 10, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> Its because of the structure of their supraorbital rim and brow bone. That's what gives them a positive tilt in their eyerbrows. Thankfully, eyebrow correction is easy with endoscopic brow lift and even supraorbital rim implants.


yeah
Eyebrows shape = orbitals shape


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 10, 2020)

I barely have eyebrows anymore. Fuckin' sucks tbh. At least my browridge is good tho.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 10, 2020)

Positive gang


Mediocre Normalfag said:


> I barely have eyebrows anymore. Fuckin' sucks tbh. At least my browridge is good tho.


Minoxidil


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 10, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Positive gang


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 10, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> View attachment 347946
> Positive gang
> 
> Minoxidil



That's what mine look like. But noway in hell am I putting Minox on my face.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 10, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> View attachment 347946
> Positive gang
> 
> Minoxidil


this is mcdonalds gang


----------



## garfyld (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad Pitt have them and they are ideal
> View attachment 347944


I didn't invite you to this thread


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

garfyld said:


> I didn't invite you to this thread


Didn’t read


----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad Pitt have them and they are ideal
> View attachment 347944










Pitts eyebrows are only slightly curvy but they are low set which is good. His orbitals and eye color are good as well


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> this is mcdonalds gang


I started using minoxidil to straight out the bottom a bit more and make the ends thicker hopefully it’ll fix it 

I’m Lovin’ it


Mediocre Normalfag said:


> That's what mine look like. But noway in hell am I putting Minox on my face.


I read countless opinions of experts they dont think minox causes wrinkles


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> View attachment 347951
> View attachment 347953
> 
> Pitts eyebrows are only slightly curvy but they are low set which is good. His orbitals and eye color are good as well


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad Pitt have them and they are ideal
> View attachment 347944


Pitt has negative tilted cuck eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Pitt has negative tilted cuck eyebrows


He has ideal eyebrows but


----------



## garfyld (Apr 10, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> View attachment 347951
> View attachment 347953
> 
> Pitts eyebrows are only slightly curvy but they are low set which is good. His orbitals and eye color are good as well


They are bad af


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 347955


He mogs your eye area


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> He mogs your eye area


Cope my zygos mog


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> He has ideal eyebrows but
> View attachment 347964


Would you suck his dick tho?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Would you suck his dick tho?


If he adopted me


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 10, 2020)

tbf, Pitt has negative eyebrows






but yeah positive tilt is almost always better









VS


----------



## FootLongDong (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad Pitt have them and they are ideal
> View attachment 347944


Please make it stop


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

FootLongDong said:


> Please make it stop


Wdym


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Wdym
> View attachment 347972


Mods why can't users be banned for being narcy faggots?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Mods why can't users be banned for being narcy faggots?


Why should i get banned? For mogging the forum to tearsV


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 10, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> tbf, Pitt has negative eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 347952
> 
> ...


positive is better ONLY IF YOU HAVE THE FACE FOR IT.
same for hunter eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cope, i have Oct eyebrows but here I am


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 10, 2020)

Eyebrows are like body la


spiderchad said:


> Eyebrows are like body language they are that powerful


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad Pitt have them and they are ideal
> View attachment 347944


you should grow a beard itll look good imo


----------



## dadfa (Apr 10, 2020)

On the contrary, is there anyone who looks good with negatively tilted eyebrows?


----------



## garfyld (Apr 11, 2020)

dadfa said:


> On the contrary, is there anyone who looks good with negatively tilted eyebrows?


David Gandy, but he has weird eye area 1 in million. Negative eyebrows destroy your eyes


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

Chad eyebrow crew checking in


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 13, 2020)

My eyebrows are really good and low set but my eyes themselves are shit 😓


----------



## ratdick77 (Apr 13, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Eyebrows are like body la


Horrible eyebrows... Terrific face and body...


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 13, 2020)

I never liked my arched eyebrows
Thanks looksmaxxers for self esteem boost


----------

